# Looking for that perfect beach?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Where did I leave my bucket & spade?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yippee.

I can see our Derek in the first photo! 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Italy?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn it, I thought it said peach!


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmm... Red brollies, blue brollies. I wonder if it's our MPs holidaying at our expense!! :roll: :lol: se??


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

pippin said:


> Italy?


china i think


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A really perfect beach










On Orkney


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok Frank I think you won that round!!

Ca


----------

